# Update Release CC 2015-5.2.1



## LouieSherwin (Oct 9, 2015)

I just installed this latest update on my laptop and began trying it out.

No crashes yet at least for me so maybe that problem is fixed. Will have to wait for those who were having problems to report.

The new Import is quite a surprise especially if you don't know how to bypass the new Add Photos that shows up by default. One thing that I found trouble some with the Add Photos is that it found all of my existing images already in the catalog and offered to import them again. It also found all my previous second copy images. There seems to be a lot of potential for confusion. 

Then I turned that off in the Preferences and got to the other import screen. It is different but in truth it only took me a couple of minutes to locate everything I needed to make a successful import. With all of my existing presets the import behaved exactly as it did before.

Here is my take on the "missing" features.

*Move*: Yes it is missing and I did use it but I can work around that. 

*File name change preview*: It's not on main import dialog but you can see a preview by editing the preset. Truth be told once you set one up and test that it works there is not much worry from that point. 

*Target folder preview*: Well that is gone but the import still works exactly the same as it did before. And quite frankly the way you selected a target folder in the old dialog was quirky. I have often accidentally clicked on the wrong folder causing everyting to whacky. Even though the new way to select the target folder is different it is now consistent with how I do it for all other applications. 

*Missing Duplicate detection*:  I don't miss it since it was never much of a problem for me. I suspect that if your having problems with a lot of duplicates the best thing would be to take close look at your total workflow. That was always the case for me. 

Overall I would say the Import dialog better than the previous one. It is quite a bit less cluttered and easier to find all the parts that are really important. 

What I would like to add are template based folder structure for both the target and second copy folders. Currently none of the existing options really work for me and there is no way to make your own.

But what I really want is a bunch of enhancements to the keyword handling and searching. <sigh>

-louie


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks Louie, nice summary. As I mentioned in another thread, I really have no issues with the "missing features" either, as in the main I don't use them. Instead I have a few import presets which contain the majority of my settings (so the loss of things like the Destination Tree or the File Rename preview are pretty inconsequential for me). Just about the only concern I have from a personal perspective is that there's a bug when switching from one import preset to another, i.e. the Destination Folder appears not to update, though in reality "under the covers" it has. So it looks more alarming that it actually is. 

I'm not a huge fan of the thumbnail display, I don't see the logic in dimming and hiding selected images behind that huge check-mark, and I'd prefer the Cancel and Import buttons to be elsewhere, but minor gripes really. Of course, I'd be a lot more upset had I developed a carefully crafted workflow over the years which has just been destroyed by the omission of such things as the Loupe view, the Move option, and the ability to import duplicates. But after eventually calming down, I'd like to think that I'd have an honest appraisal of my workflow to see if I could work smarter within the new import process. Only if I really couldn't find a way would it be time to think about moving elsewhere.

I know a lot of users here and in other forums are already looking elsewhere as they see this update as a sign that Lightroom is on a "dumbing down" path, but while I agree that it seems that way regarding the Import process, I'm very much in the wait and see what else changes in the future camp. Largely gone unnoticed in all the furore are some interesting developments on the LR mobile and LR WebView fronts, with hopefully more to come. They're by no means the finished products yet, but I think they're starting to show a lot of promise. So I'll be sticking around for a while....


----------



## robinchun (Oct 9, 2015)

Since this latest update I have lost all my pics catalog shows empty, Creative cloud says trial expired HELP!

Robin


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 9, 2015)

Robin,

Probably you opened a brand new catalogue. Your old one is likely still around. Look in File->Open recent and see if the one you need is there.


----------



## robinchun (Oct 9, 2015)

tried that..shows 2 catalogs 1.nothing in it 2. is a copy try to relaunch and says cant due to it being open elsewhere???

Robin


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 9, 2015)

Look in the directory for the second catalogue and delete the file with a .lock extension. Then bring up LR and try to open that catalogue.

If that doesn't work, search your computer for files that have the .lrcat extension. (That's LRCAT)


----------



## robinchun (Oct 9, 2015)

only one I have says lrcat-journal ..gonna give up, images are still on my hard drive..thanks anyway

Robin


----------



## clee01l (Oct 9, 2015)

I was hopeful that this update might work where 2015.2 did not.    Now LR shows the crash dialog but opens anyway.   Tried to Exit LR and LR will only spin the beach ball.  At least with 2015.2 I could exit normally if it did not crash before I could exit.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 9, 2015)

Sounds like some people at Adobe need a crash course in programming...


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 9, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> I know a lot of users here and in other forums are already looking elsewhere as they see this update as a sign that Lightroom is on a "dumbing down" path, but while I agree that it seems that way regarding the Import process, I'm very much in the wait and see what else changes in the future camp. Largely gone unnoticed in all the furore are some interesting developments on the LR mobile and LR WebView fronts, with hopefully more to come. They're by no means the finished products yet, but I think they're starting to show a lot of promise. So I'll be sticking around for a while....




Hmm...I take that to be a lot of bluster. Maybe they will and maybe they won't. But in meantime Lightroom/Photoshop are still hands down the best image processing tools around. And I submit they have the best at support of all the new sensors and lenses. For sure there have been a couple of stumbles recently but noting to indicate any serious problems. I know that the GPU issues were a nightmare for some but those are largely resolved. It seems like they may have rushed this release a bit and ended up getting burned. But it only took a couple of days to fix the crash problems. I see nothing here to provoke any serious concern about the product health. 

-louie


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 9, 2015)

clee01l said:


> I was hopeful that this update might work where 2015.2 did not.    Now LR shows the crash dialog but opens anyway.   Tried to Exit LR and LR will only spin the beach ball.  At least with 2015.2 I could exit normally if it did not crash before I could exit.



Hi Cletus,

It's working fine for me on MacOS 10.10 but I never installed the 2015.2 release. Maybe a preferences reset might help?


-louie


----------



## Hoggy (Oct 9, 2015)

*Holy cow!  FAST*

Wow..  Seems SO much faster now!  I thought it was just because I'm doing a lot of HDR's, but come to think of it, even non-HDR's were slow..  And on my machine it was just bogging down all over the program - to crazy proportions.  It was getting ridiculous.  It wasn't only bogging down itself, but my whole machine!  ....  Again - I thought it was just because of my HDR craze right now, but obviously not. 
Even startup is faster.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 9, 2015)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Cletus,
> 
> It's working fine for me on MacOS 10.10 but I never installed the 2015.2 release. Maybe a preferences reset might help?
> 
> ...


I'll try a preference reset.  But I'm not hopeful.  Before I installed the latest, I had already retrograded to 2015.1, So I went from 2015.1 to 2015.2.1.  
I'm on 10.11 so maybe that is the difference. There are some 10.11 quirks that need a 10.11.1 bug fix.  So is this an Adobe issue or an OS X issue?


----------



## jjlad (Oct 10, 2015)

Crap! If they can't even update it so 'Guru's' can figure it out, more techno-challenged people like me are really in trouble. 
I just let CC update mine like I always do, and haven't opened it yet. N0w I'm afraid to. 

Is there some way to roll it back to the earlier version before starting it?


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 10, 2015)

jjlad said:


> Crap! If they can't even update it so 'Guru's' can figure it out, more techno-challenged people like me are really in trouble.
> I just let CC update mine like I always do, and haven't opened it yet. N0w I'm afraid to.
> 
> Is there some way to roll it back to the earlier version before starting it?



I have updated LR on my Win 10 machine - with no issues.
It seems to be the Macs that have the problems. 
I'd go ahead and try it.


----------



## wirrah (Oct 10, 2015)

Just installed on Windows 10 to investigate the new import screen. It crashed on me when I tried to create a file naming template in the importer. 

Will have another go another time.


----------



## jjlad (Oct 10, 2015)

I'll give it a shot ...here goes..
Seems to work, Had some trouble with file locations initially ...on USB drives. I'll get used to the import. Kind of like the way it puts you into your regular file structure to select the folder wanted. 
Oh Oh ...now I take all that back. After closing it and trying to start it again I am totally out of luck.
The update did not add any desktop shortcut or modify the existing shortcut.
The program will not start from the shortcut on my desktop
It won't start from the shortcut on my taskbar
It won't start from my start menu's recent entry for Lightroom
It wont start even from the folder C:\Program Files\Adobe\Lightroom\Lightroom.exe dated 10/05/15
I can click away to my hearts content on any of those and nothing works. I get the spinning arrow for few seconds then it dies. I'll try re-booting and report back.


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 10, 2015)

jjlad said:


> I'll give it a shot ...here goes..
> Seems to work, Had some trouble with file locations initially ...on USB drives. I'll get used to the import. Kind of like the way it puts you into your regular file structure to select the folder wanted.
> Oh Oh ...now I take all that back. After closing it and trying to start it again I am totally out of luck.
> The update did not add any desktop shortcut or modify the existing shortcut.
> ...



Try starting from the Adobe CC application. If that doesn't work, uninstall LR from the Adobe CC ap, and then have it reinstall it.


----------



## jjlad (Oct 10, 2015)

After the reboot it started again after a 3 minute wait following clicking on the icon on my taskbar, but after shutting it down again it would not restart.
Task Manager revealed two instances of it still running ...one about 16gb and one about 750mb. It seems the problem may be that it can't start because it can't stop.
I killed both and the program started again but when I closed and tried to re-start it wouldn't, and this time I found one instance of it running using about 800mb

The last few versions of Photoshop CC have been issue piled upon issue and even blow away one's preferences causing many hours of frustration. Now they roll this flat tire out ...on a Friday, heading into a holiday long weekend just in time for thousands of photographers to shoot weddings and events and then ...if they've trusted Adobe and installed the upgrade, they get to experience this joy when they go to workflow their images. The person with overall responsibility is probably home enjoying the weekend with the family. It doesn't seem as though that person is a photographer who uses the program, or checks boards like this to see what is happening with it. For many, this will be like getting a bad root canal on a Friday with no relief until Tuesday! Even worse is that throughout the overall Lightroom user base the lost time and productivity over this could run into millions. Is Adobe suffering from a management virus?


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Oct 10, 2015)

jjlad said:


> I'll give it a shot ...here goes..
> Seems to work, Had some trouble with file locations initially ...on USB drives. I'll get used to the import. Kind of like the way it puts you into your regular file structure to select the folder wanted.
> Oh Oh ...now I take all that back. After closing it and trying to start it again I am totally out of luck.
> The update did not add any desktop shortcut or modify the existing shortcut.
> ...



I am having exactly the same problem with LR6 (not CC)  Once I launch LR it works fine but if I close it I am unable to launch it again and have found that the only way I can get it to work is to reboot the computer.  I've just started to use Win 10 - that's another horror!- and I thought the problem lay with that and not LR but it seems from what others say that it's a LR problem.  Incidentally I did not even know I was downloading the update- the new import dialogue just suddenly appeared and gave me a bit of a shock.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 10, 2015)

Have you tried to disable the new Add Photos screen (Preferences>General Tab>Uncheck the "Show Add Photos Screen" option)? Does it make a difference if you do?


----------



## jjlad (Oct 11, 2015)

Pretty scary. My update was through CC via notification. I wonder if you have auto update selected in the program somewhere.

For sure I will never choose to update any CC program again for at least a few weeks during which I can see what is happening with it. I ran with another user's suggestion to give it a try last night and that was a very bad decision on my part.

I shot a a marathon last week. For the past several hours I've been trying to keyword the bib numbers so people can find their photos

 - the navigator shows a different photo than the one I'm on
 - the program is using so much graphic memory that the screen often goes black
 - I can't even flip to gmail when I hear a notification beep because all my computer's resources seem tied up by LR. 
 - My Core I7-4700MQ CPU and 12 gigs of ram seem incapable of running this updated version
 - Cursor movements are jerky, sometimes it just says "loading" and takes a 2 minute break. 
 - If I go to full screen mode to rate photos using number keys, it takes about 10 seconds to fully resolve the next image after hitting a number
 - I close it about every 30 minutes to get memory back and each time have to go to task manager to close the invisible version inevitably still running ...even 10 minutes later. 
 - when it starts, instead of taking me to where I left off, it presents me with the last import which was last evening when I was trying the import dialog. This happens EVERY time. 

Next weekend is a wedding and if post processing will be like this it may never get done. 

I'm going to install ACDSee and become familiar enough with it, to do that job if this hasn't been corrected by then. Lovely Adobe ...just fn lovely!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 11, 2015)

jjlad,

I suggest you go back to 6.1. Victoria has made a page with directions.


----------



## jjlad (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks ...heading that way now as soon as backup finishes. Was just going to rely on W8.1 file backup in case something gets messed up, but I'll just leave that as a fallback ..it shows latest LRCat too.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Oct 11, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in giving feedback.  I have a full backup running too, so I was reluctant to leave Lightroom until I had made a certain amount of progress with the photos I was working on.  I've now closed LR and can't reopen it.  Yes, Jim, I did disable the Add Photos screen following an earlier discussion.  It does not seem to have worked for this problem but certainly helps with the Import dialogue.
JW


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 9, 2015)

I just installed this latest update on my laptop and began trying it out.

No crashes yet at least for me so maybe that problem is fixed. Will have to wait for those who were having problems to report.

The new Import is quite a surprise especially if you don't know how to bypass the new Add Photos that shows up by default. One thing that I found trouble some with the Add Photos is that it found all of my existing images already in the catalog and offered to import them again. It also found all my previous second copy images. There seems to be a lot of potential for confusion. 

Then I turned that off in the Preferences and got to the other import screen. It is different but in truth it only took me a couple of minutes to locate everything I needed to make a successful import. With all of my existing presets the import behaved exactly as it did before.

Here is my take on the "missing" features.

*Move*: Yes it is missing and I did use it but I can work around that. 

*File name change preview*: It's not on main import dialog but you can see a preview by editing the preset. Truth be told once you set one up and test that it works there is not much worry from that point. 

*Target folder preview*: Well that is gone but the import still works exactly the same as it did before. And quite frankly the way you selected a target folder in the old dialog was quirky. I have often accidentally clicked on the wrong folder causing everyting to whacky. Even though the new way to select the target folder is different it is now consistent with how I do it for all other applications. 

*Missing Duplicate detection*:  I don't miss it since it was never much of a problem for me. I suspect that if your having problems with a lot of duplicates the best thing would be to take close look at your total workflow. That was always the case for me. 

Overall I would say the Import dialog better than the previous one. It is quite a bit less cluttered and easier to find all the parts that are really important. 

What I would like to add are template based folder structure for both the target and second copy folders. Currently none of the existing options really work for me and there is no way to make your own.

But what I really want is a bunch of enhancements to the keyword handling and searching. <sigh>

-louie


----------



## jjlad (Oct 11, 2015)

I wonder if this is yet another bug. I started the backup (which I had postponed for the past 2 days ....about 40 minutes ago and it seems to be stalled in the 'optimizing catalog' process. It is at approx the 2/3 mark on the progress bar and has been for past 15 minutes


----------



## jjlad (Oct 11, 2015)

Seems to have started again ...now "compressing" and at 75%.
Now (15 min after that line) it just completed.
With backups taking so long would an option be to simply copy the LRCat file to another drive instead of having to run a 40min backup for just one program? What does the backup do that isn't already done in the LRCat file? The process has been slow for some time now and bogs down the computer while it runs. I had asked about that in post some months ago but it went unanswered, making me think it is just my machine, but now a few updates later and it is getting slower.

Regardless ...I'll re-install and hope for the best. I feel a bit like a skydiver jumping into high wind with no certainty of what awaits below.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 11, 2015)

The backup could indeed be made by simply copying the catalog file to another disk yourself. Usually, you also check the options to verify the integrity of the catalog and to optimize the catalog. That obviously doesn't happen if you make a backup manually.


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 11, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> The backup could indeed be made by simply copying the catalog file to another disk yourself. Usually, you also check the options to verify the integrity of the catalog and to optimize the catalog. That obviously doesn't happen if you make a backup manually.



Good practice is to do both.
I let LR make a backup copy of the optimized catalog most every day.
I also use a Windows program, SyncToy, to make a back up of both the catalog and the folder of LR generated backups (along with a host of other things) to an external HD.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Oct 11, 2015)

Sorry if I misunderstood.  I was running a system backup.  I noted your reference to the Task Manager in an earlier post and when I checked mine, I found about 20 instances of LR running although only one with any size to it.  I ended each of these instances and I've now opened and closed and reopened LR 4 times.  Hooray!!
JW


----------

